# corners jig?



## PMisiaszek (May 25, 2010)

I'm sure there is a simple design for a jig to cut off the corners of a blank on a band saw.  If you use one and like it, would you save me from reinventing one?


----------



## Monty (May 25, 2010)

Why waste time cutting the corners off? That's what the lathe is for. If it's just to cut down on the possibilities of chipping or a catch when starting, I just use a belt sander to take the edges off.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 25, 2010)

Here are a couple pictures of one I made.  It works pretty good.  I have only used it a few times.


----------



## snyiper (May 25, 2010)

I was goint to suggest a simple V block to shave the corners with..Paul beat me to the punch!!


----------



## ribanett (May 25, 2010)

Monty said:


> Why waste time cutting the corners off? That's what the lathe is for. If it's just to cut down on the possibilities of chipping or a catch when starting, I just use a belt sander to take the edges off.



What Monty said is a lot faster. I have one of those jigs somewhere, wasted the money on it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Sberger (May 25, 2010)

Why?  If you cut the corners off, then you will make it much tougher to find the center for drilling.  One miscut corner and your perception is off.  You buzz them off with the rest of the blank on the lathe anyway.  Sounds like a government project idea.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 25, 2010)

Sberger said:


> Why? If you cut the corners off, then you will make it much tougher to find the center for drilling. One miscut corner and your perception is off. You buzz them off with the rest of the blank on the lathe anyway. Sounds like a government project idea.


 

Well, not here to argue with you, but I think I would mark the center of the blank before cutting...  but I agree this kind of jig isn't necessary.  I can't remember why I made it to begin with.  For some reason it seemed necessary at the time.


----------



## PMisiaszek (May 25, 2010)

What prompted the question about a corner-trimming jig is that I've ordered some Tru-stone blanks. and the instructions suggest trimming the corners to reduce the risk of chipping and/or cracking.  Trimming corners is not something I'd typically do with a wood blank.


----------



## surveyzo (May 25, 2010)

When I turn acrylics and tru-stones I knock the edges off on the belt sander. It doesn't have to be perfect.

Alonzo


----------



## PMisiaszek (May 25, 2010)

I thought about using the sander to knock off Tru-stone and acrylic corners but was a bit concerned that the heat generated might react with the blank.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 25, 2010)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYY19US


PMisiaszek said:


> I thought about using the sander to knock off Tru-stone and acrylic corners but was a bit concerned that the heat generated might react with the blank.


 Just to be different I'll jump in.  I use a SHARP skew and LIGHT cuts, rarely do I have any issues (note I said RARELY not NEVER).


----------



## nava1uni (May 25, 2010)

I use a parting tool to round blanks and don't have chip out anymore.  Learned this little trick at a chapter meeting and it works great.


----------



## glycerine (May 28, 2010)

If you have a disc sander, you can just drill the holes, glue in the tubes and then take off the edges on the sander.  That's what I do...


----------



## ThomJ (May 28, 2010)

I drill & glue the tubes in,then knock the corners off with the belt sander


----------



## Parson (May 28, 2010)

Heat buildup is indeed an issue with trustone... so hit it just a tad on one corner, rotate it, hit it, rotate it, hit it, and so forth until each one is ground down a bit. This way you won't stay on one corner too long and get it too hot.

But I gotta tell you that I grind the crap out of my corners and yeah, it gets hottern' hades but I just keep going. It's never been an issue... no color changes, no tubes coming loose, nothing. Well, I did almost burn my fingers once, but I learned from that lesson


----------



## titan2 (May 28, 2010)

Here's what you want.......only $15.99

http://www.hutproducts.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0276



Barney


----------

